# Lessons for new waterfowlers



## chase870 (Nov 9, 2008)

What are the top 10 lessons a new waterfowl hunter should learn.You know the ones we will laugh at. i.e. never borrow waders from somebody that says " take mine they dont leak", or put the deks out over there the water isnt to deep. Take care of natures call before you get your waders on and are waste deep in water with a sort bottom.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't trust someone that wants to blindfold you on the boat ride  to the X.....................


----------



## Dmealer (Nov 9, 2008)

Never leave your gun laying around others while hunting, you may pull up on a big greenhead and all you here is click.


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 9, 2008)

If you get shined off,  man up and move on to another area.
Don't waste your time by settling for the wrong side of a point because you liked "that area"....You'll ruin both parties hunts. You'll sky bust there birds and that's no good for anyone.


----------



## 69camaro (Nov 9, 2008)

Trust your duck hunting buddy when he tells you to go to the other end of the pond.....ducks come in on that end too


----------



## Hard Core (Nov 9, 2008)

You don't borrow anything that has to do with duck hunting. Either buy it or do without. I.E. decoys, push poles, anchors etc. as soon as you need it someone else has it.


----------



## d_white (Nov 9, 2008)

A little song by Arethra Franklin sum it up.


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 9, 2008)

Another good one.....Don't take anything on a public internet forum seriously.

No matter what you know, someone, somewhere thinks they know more. And no matter how much you joke around, the person reading it may have a morticians personality and fly off.

So in essence, this is a place to shoot the breeze and pass days till duck carnage--...Take it for whats its worth.

And if you come here looking for friends or hunting partners, you can consider yourself a VERY poor networker in real life.


----------



## GADAWGS (Nov 9, 2008)

Learn to read between the lines. Most people are very helpful, but THEY had to learn as well. Nobody wants to give anything away that they had to work hard for. Find a mentor if you can. And if you are invited on a hunt, whether it was a barn burner or not, dont forget your manners. Thanks you goes a VERY long way. And one other thing, if your buddy is doing ALL the work and you do nothing, that will only work once!!!!


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 9, 2008)

PAY FOR GAS! Thats the one thing that gets expensive these days! 

It makes for a wierd situation when i have to ask for gas money.


----------



## GADAWGS (Nov 9, 2008)

Dont ask, just leave them at the ramp


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 9, 2008)

Then we'd have one less limit....think man, think!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 9, 2008)

Waders that are too big and soft mud are not a good combination and make for some wet times!  TRUST ME!!! 





3x


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 9, 2008)

White taco.....Is it me or are you color blind.

Im refering to your screen name verus your avatar photograph.

Or are you just pulling shanannigans


----------



## GADAWGS (Nov 9, 2008)

Bandchazer said:


> Then we'd have one less limit....think man, think!




Forgive me, I am tired and have been working 90+ hours since last Monday morning at 0230


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 9, 2008)

The days of whittling wood in your shop because of a boo-boo on your leg are catching up to ya! lol


----------



## GADAWGS (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish, havent seen my shop in two weeks. The tools are getting restless. But that is alright, once I get off tonight at midnight, I am off till training on WEd, then off the remainder of the week and gonna try one last time to put some venison in da freezer


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 9, 2008)

GADAWGS said:


> Learn to read between the lines. Most people are very helpful, but THEY had to learn as well. Nobody wants to give anything away that they had to work hard for. Find a mentor if you can. And if you are invited on a hunt, whether it was a barn burner or not, dont forget your manners. Thanks you goes a VERY long way. And one other thing, if your buddy is doing ALL the work and you do nothing, that will only work once!!!!



yep.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bandchazer said:


> White taco.....Is it me or are you color blind.
> 
> Im refering to your screen name verus your avatar photograph.
> 
> Or are you just pulling shanannigans




Nope, I had an 02 and that is when I did the whole email, user name and it just kinda stuck.  Easy to remember.


----------



## jdgator (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is another piece of advice:

Keep your gear as simple as possible. Shotgun, shells, warm jacket, 2 dozen decoys. 

Thats all you need to get into duck hunting. On this end of the flyway, you really just need to be where the ducks want to go. Do you guys agree?


----------



## clent586 (Nov 10, 2008)

d_white said:


> A little song by Arethra Franklin sum it up.



R.E.S.P.E.C.T !  I took a guy last year with me who had never been. He ended up taking double his limit of Woodies out of greed and DISrepect for me and my generosity. I claimed his birds but he has never been called back. I take a my buddies son with me the majority of the year and he is 12 now. EVERY time we go, kill or not, he says, "Thanks Uncle Clent". That is RESPECT in the greatest form.


----------



## clent586 (Nov 10, 2008)

GADAWGS said:


> Learn to read between the lines. Most people are very helpful, but THEY had to learn as well. Nobody wants to give anything away that they had to work hard for. Find a mentor if you can. And if you are invited on a hunt, whether it was a barn burner or not, dont forget your manners. Thanks you goes a VERY long way. And one other thing, if your buddy is doing ALL the work and you do nothing, that will only work once!!!!



You are right on Brother in Blue! Lesson number one is appreciate any info that anyone is willing to give. I did not have a mentor growing up. My dad was a cop for almost 30 years and never hunted until I drug him out there *ONE* day. Everything I learned was from some old guys who loved my enthusiasm and the fact that I did not mind working and walking for what I got. I also listened to what they told me and applied those little talks. I did not know that when you are on your first deer hunt at 11 years old that it is wrong to start a fire in front of you due to cold digits, apparently it is! One of these guys still hunts hard at almost 70 years old, he still goes bowhunting for elk in Colorado, freelancing, nearly every year, he is a great MAN. 

Always meet your mentors three quarters of the way if not more.  I am still learning everyday whether it be waterfowling, turkey hunting or call making and anyone who gives you any info should be fully appreciated. There are guys on here that I have never met but I guess I have gained a little confidence from them enough that they have given me some great info and tips, they know who they are...... 

To sum up an extremely long post for me: #1. Ultimate respect and thanks for anything or anyone that helps get  you a little closer to your goals #2. Be willing to do what YOU have to do to get there. #3. Always be willing to share the information you received to a deserving person, that is the ultimate reward to me when someone says, "Man if it wasn't for ***** telling me how to do that I would have never known, he is a great person". 

I have been up all night and I am rambling to stay awake. Good luck out there to everyone this season and be safe. Clent


----------



## JDAWG (Nov 10, 2008)

The dog always rides up front wet or not...but the back ain't crowded..


----------



## Dmealer (Nov 10, 2008)

If a band is killed whos ever dog gets the bird has priority on that band!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 10, 2008)

Dmealer said:


> If a band is killed whos ever dog gets the bird has priority on that band!!!




huh. if i shoot the bird, im gettin the band. if my dog retrieves a banded bird someone else shot, its still their bird.


----------



## JDAWG (Nov 10, 2008)

chase870 said:


> What are the top 10 lessons a new waterfowl hunter should learn.You know the ones we will laugh at. i.e. never borrow waders from somebody that says " take mine they dont leak", or put the deks out over there the water isnt to deep. Take care of natures call before you get your waders on and are waste deep in water with a sort bottom.



Keyword "new waterfowler" pretty sure he'd have to swim for his band. I tell a newbie to waterfowling that I shoot banded loads...that means the shot targets birds with bands more than others


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 10, 2008)

I am certainly not God's gift to duck killing, but I agree that respect, saying thanks and pitching in is the way to do it.  I do that when I go with someone else and look for it when I take someone.

For a DIY new waterfowler I would say don't over call, scout alot, and be flexible.  

Most importantly, find an undertanding wife.  

My hutning this year will be fairly restricted due to a 3 month old son... but at least I am working on a good partner in a few more years!


----------



## BigBeaver (Nov 10, 2008)

Don't laugh so hard when your buddy falls in, that you also fall or dip the front of your waders.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2008)

R.E.S.P.E.C.T ! 

This word covers a lot of stuff for a new hunter of any kind.

Be sure to THANK a person that takes you out.

Thank a landowner if he lets you in to hunt HIS property. This can be as simple as just saying THANK YOU SIR or like I'm going to do for a gentlemen that gave me permisson to hunt his  land I had a good day Sat so I'm fixin some shredded BBQ goose to drop of with a note telling him how much I apprecate him letting me hunt HIS land.

Help out with all you can from gas to helping load gear before and after a hunt.

Keep your mouth shut as to locations that someone takes you to. nothin worse then finding a so called friends rig and a couple of others in a spot you showed them.

Be on time !!

Clean up after yourself and others that can't seem to. From empties to just plain trash pick it up and leave it better then when you found it. You never know what you might find once I got a full box of shells minus 1 while cleaning up someone elses mess also found a leatherman and calls just by bending over to pick up others trash.

Stay at it even the bad days are good days. Keep learning. watch the birds they can teach you alot iffin you just watch and pay attention to how they react. Always try to have fun and enjoy your time out remember life is short.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 10, 2008)

Respect,  it can't be overstated, always thank the person, and remember what bandchazer said about taking things so serious, I'm the only one allowed to do that.


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 10, 2008)

emus....i take things very serious when it comes to ducks. What i DONT do, is take things serious on here. Think you may have mixed up my sentiments.

Im generally a pretty dislikeable guy when it comes to my waterfowling regimine.  I go into battle mode when the boat hits the water chief.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 10, 2008)

Bandchazer said:


> my waterfowling regimine.  I go into battle mode when the boat hits the water chief.



kinda like a duck commander? so cool.


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's another one....cause its happened. If your new, dont wear an orange tobogan when duck hunting. No need for huner safety orange.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Nov 10, 2008)

Bandchazer said:


> Here's another one....cause its happened. If your new, dont wear an orange tobogan when duck hunting. No need for huner safety orange.



I don't know, I've felt like I needed it on days when you get the ones who want to come in right at first light and think the flash light is an invitation to set up within 70 or 80 yards and get peppered.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 10, 2008)

Robby don't have no offensive pit odor. The Duck Commander reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks.

JMHO, I would rather someone show me how great they are than tell me. Rob gets it done. KOOOOOOOOOOOMBAYAAAAAAAAAAAA..

With the young studs on here like "............" my work is done. I may not even go. My nephew would have a fit, so I guess I have to.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 10, 2008)

Bandchazer said:


> Here's another one....cause its happened. If your new, dont wear an orange tobogan when duck hunting. No need for huner safety orange.



That's a big negatore......... At my advanced age and fat physique, I need a big orange target to aim at. I am too "wizened" to wave someone off, or use the QBeam to shine them off. 

I figure with the information Super Highway that I wasn't privileged enough to have, everyone should be an FE......if they come in range- too bad.


----------



## teethdoc (Nov 10, 2008)

Don't sit completely still when you first climb back in the boat, or you might freeze to it


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 11, 2008)

bandchazer, I know what you mean man, and I take waterfowlin serious also. Not always on the forum, but still don't see the need for wise cracks and sarcasm. Anyway, good huntin and "Go Gettum Chief".


----------



## chase870 (Nov 11, 2008)

If you are a waterfowler and not a duck hunter you take it serious.That being said, it is a full contact sport and can leave a scar. I love the wise cracks and sarcasm as long as its all in good fun. Being competative keeps you hunting harder, and weeds out the wanna bes. Got a new guy to take this year, we'll see if he can make the grade. I hope I can turn a duck hunter into a waterfowler


----------



## Mark Brooks (Nov 11, 2008)

Always be an ambassador to your sport.  

Take someone new each year, especially kids.

Always be on time.  Don't even think you are going to make me late waiting on you.

No shooting with a dog in the water!!!

Follow the laws 

MB


----------



## QUIT SQUIRMIN (Nov 11, 2008)

chase870 said:


> If you are a waterfowler and not a duck hunter you take it serious.That being said, it is a full contact sport and can leave a scar. I love the wise cracks and sarcasm as long as its all in good fun. Being competative keeps you hunting harder, and weeds out the wanna bes. Got a new guy to take this year, we'll see if he can make the grade. I hope I can turn a duck hunter into a waterfowler


make sure the new guy is young enough to caring the deko bags this time. make him ride in the back with me,


----------



## QUIT SQUIRMIN (Nov 11, 2008)

"IF" your lucky enough to have someone take you under their wing, then you need to listen to them and be thankful they took you in.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 11, 2008)

Bandchazer said:


> emus....i take things very serious when it comes to ducks. What i DONT do, is take things serious on here. Think you may have mixed up my sentiments.
> 
> Im generally a pretty dislikeable guy when it comes to my waterfowling regimine.  I go into battle mode when the boat hits the water chief.





QUIT SQUIRMIN said:


> make sure the new guy is young enough to caring the deko bags this time. make him ride in the back with me,



Or big enough


----------



## CraigM (Nov 11, 2008)

being new to the sport I'll post up some lessons I've learned no particular order

1) humility

2) listen instead of speaking

3) be respectful and polite to your hunting partners and the land


there are others I just can't think of them right now


----------



## DUD (Nov 11, 2008)

pay attention and look out for scams......ahem......like team takem.


----------



## crow (Nov 11, 2008)

Do not break wind while wearing waders and a coat.  It comes right on up through the neck hole!


----------



## Nitro (Nov 11, 2008)

crow said:


> Do not break wind while wearing waders and a coat.  It comes right on up through the neck hole!



You obviously have not had my World Famous Duck Gumbo...


----------



## reel2rifle (Nov 11, 2008)

During cold weather always keep the winch hooked to boat until your your done backing up.  

If your boat has been hunted out of the evening before and had a hard frezze that night their is a good chance the next morning hunt will start out alot different when you launch your boat.  I have had the boat slide off the trailer and bounce the skeg of the motor down the boat ramp due to the frozen carpet on the bunks.  No equipment hurt or my body parts broken, but it could have been bad.


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 11, 2008)

Breaking wind is pleasant on a cold day. The polar opposite of biting into a peppermint patty.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 11, 2008)

QUIT SQUIRMIN said:


> make sure the new guy is young enough to caring the deko bags this time. make him ride in the back with me,






what if theres not enough room with you already in the back?


----------



## BigBeaver (Nov 12, 2008)

Test your waders before the season.

Last year my buddy found out the hard way that his son and a pair of scissors had done a number on his waders. The hole was big enough, that he plugged it with a spent shell.


----------



## buckpro04 (Nov 12, 2008)

*...*

alot will not like this, but as a beginner, your eventually gonna find a spot that when you get there and set up. some old dude is gonna pull up and think he owns that spot and its on public land. dont disrespect him, but if he crosses the line, do like i did a jump in his boat and tell him your gonna whip his @$$. i did this when he said this place has enough people in it while hes on the phone with his buddy sayin come on, we got a spot........ I was a knob at the citadel. weighed 140lbs wet, with a shaved head. i almost gave the old grump a heart attack when i jumped in there and grabbed him by the shirt
worked for me.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 12, 2008)

chase870 said:


> If you are a waterfowler and not a duck hunter you take it serious.That being said, it is a full contact sport and can leave a scar. I love the wise cracks and sarcasm as long as its all in good fun. Being competative keeps you hunting harder, and weeds out the wanna bes. Got a new guy to take this year, we'll see if he can make the grade. I hope I can turn a duck hunter into a waterfowler



good luck to that person, you know who you are, and so do I. How are the dogs coming along???


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 12, 2008)

browning84 said:


> good luck to that person, you know who you are, and so do I. How are the dogs coming along???



well fat girlfriend is fine.... just look at chase's canada trip. you think he retrieved them on his own?..... she hates `em

the skinny girlfriend is gettin there


----------



## dognducks (Nov 12, 2008)

buckpro04 said:


> alot will not like this, but as a beginner, your eventually gonna find a spot that when you get there and set up. some old dude is gonna pull up and think he owns that spot and its on public land. dont disrespect him, but if he crosses the line, do like i did a jump in his boat and tell him your gonna whip his @$$. i did this when he said this place has enough people in it while hes on the phone with his buddy sayin come on, we got a spot........ I was a knob at the citadel. weighed 140lbs wet, with a shaved head. i almost gave the old grump a heart attack when i jumped in there and grabbed him by the shirt
> worked for me.



I smell something.........


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 12, 2008)

Probably the deer heinie he has in his avatar....

Im sure he's pulling shenannigans. Theres no way id jump in anyone elses boat. Especially the layeth of hands.

Too the new guys, please dont try that. lol


----------



## duckcrazy (Nov 12, 2008)

Good way to have your hunting career ended


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2008)

Rule #1

Blow your new duck call at least a 1000 times at home before you blow in the field.  At least then you might be too tired to blow it in the field.

Rule #2

If you ride past a fellow duck hunter and he is waiving at you while only using one of his fingers, it does not mean that he wants you to stop and have conversation.


----------



## buckpro04 (Nov 13, 2008)

Bandchazer said:


> Probably the deer heinie he has in his avatar....
> 
> Im sure he's pulling shenannigans. Theres no way id jump in anyone elses boat. Especially the layeth of hands.
> 
> Too the new guys, please dont try that. lol



i wiah i was, it was the day before the season, i saw no gun, and i was a knob(if any of you know what that means) with a bunch of issues built up, trust me, i would never do that again. i got back in the boat and my buddy is going, we gotta get outta here, i didnt kill a duck the next morning, but that ole man sure was polite to me the next weekend. 

His name was frank somethin, later that season we had coffee together......

now that was wierd


----------



## teethdoc (Nov 13, 2008)

buckpro04 said:


> i wiah i was, it was the day before the season, i saw no gun, and i was a knob(if any of you know what that means) with a bunch of issues built up, trust me, i would never do that again. i got back in the boat and my buddy is going, we gotta get outta here, i didnt kill a duck the next morning, but that ole man sure was polite to me the next weekend.
> 
> His name was frank somethin, later that season we had coffee together......
> 
> now that was wierd



It would have been embarasing to get your fanny whipped by an old man


----------



## chase870 (Nov 13, 2008)

Haze'n brings  out the animal in ya, but look at the bright side your a better person for it. I went to a school like that.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 13, 2008)

chase870 said:


> Haze'n brings  out the animal in ya, but look at the bright side your a better person for it. I went to a school like that.



Haze'n? 

I aint wearin no blindfold.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 13, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Don't trust someone that wants to blindfold you on the boat ride  to the X.....................





JerkBait said:


> Haze'n?
> 
> I aint wearin no blindfold.



Yep, he ain't falling for that one.

One time in high school we told J.B. that he could come to a party with all of us.  The look on his face was priceless!  We told him that it was a "Pimps and "Ladies"  theme party and that he would need to go and get a pimp costume.  Well we pick him up that night and he is in a purple suit with a matching hat with the huge feather on it.  We tell him that the party is in a super secret locationand that he will have to wear a blind fold.  He was a little reluctant at first but peer pressure is a mother! 

Anyway, long story short, we drop old J.B. off in the middle of what used to be known as Stewart Avenue in Atlanta and sped off.  Needless to say he was not well received by the other "entrepreneurs" there peddling their various wares and services.  Apparently competition in that sector of the free market is frowned upon........


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 13, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Yep, he ain't falling for that one.
> 
> One time in high school we told J.B. that he could come to a party with all of us.  The look on his face was priceless!  We told him that it was a "Pimps and "Ladies"  theme party and that he would need to go and get a pimp costume.  Well we pick him up that night and he is in a purple suit with a matching hat with the huge feather on it.  We tell him that the party is in a super secret locationand that he will have to wear a blind fold.  He was a little reluctant at first but peer pressure is a mother!
> 
> Anyway, long story short, we drop old J.B. off in the middle of what used to be known as Stewart Avenue in Atlanta and sped off.  Needless to say he was not well received by the other "entrepreneurs" there peddling their various wares and services.  Apparently competition in that sector of the free market is frowned upon........




Ill never be the same


----------



## buckpro04 (Nov 13, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> Ill never be the same



THATS THE FUNNIEST THING I EVER HEARD


----------



## d_white (Nov 13, 2008)

> Haze'n?
> 
> I aint wearin no blindfold.




The elephant walk's at midnight.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 13, 2008)

BIG Rob is ready, poor little JB


----------



## chase870 (Nov 13, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> Haze'n?
> 
> I aint wearin no blindfold.



Better check with Big Rob on that


----------



## QUIT SQUIRMIN (Nov 13, 2008)

You Don't Have To Wear A Blind Fold, You Can Just Close Your Eyes Real Tight


----------



## QUIT SQUIRMIN (Nov 13, 2008)

chase870 said:


> Better check with Big Rob on that



Jerk Bait//I've got some new shot for you to try out this time, and we've got a special place for you in the bird garden!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dognducks (Nov 13, 2008)

buckpro04 said:


> i wiah i was, it was the day before the season, i saw no gun, and i was a knob(if any of you know what that means) with a bunch of issues built up, trust me, i would never do that again. i got back in the boat and my buddy is going, we gotta get outta here, i didnt kill a duck the next morning, but that ole man sure was polite to me the next weekend.
> 
> His name was frank somethin, later that season we had coffee together......
> 
> now that was wierd



It got EVEN stronger


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 14, 2008)

QUIT SQUIRMIN said:


> Jerk Bait//I've got some new shot for you to try out this time, and we've got a special place for you in the bird garden!!!!!!!!!!



thats just wrong.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 19, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> Haze'n?
> 
> I aint wearin no blindfold.



Just cause your scared dont mean you should hide from Big Rob on Saturday. He's more like one of them big harry teddy bears you get at the fair.


----------

